

Altly's anti-facebook manifesto - yarone
http://blog.altly.com/2011/05/the-need-for-an-alternative-to-facebook/

======
yarone
New startup by Dmitry Shapiro, the founder of Veoh and former CTO of MySpace
Music.

~~~
kmfrk
That's a nice, subtle assessment of Altly. (Intentional or not.)

------
jgamman
the kung-fu of using your enemies strengths against them...

>Also, please find us on Facebook and Twitter, and share this article with
others that you believe would benefit from an alternative.

------
mdonahoe
Does anyone else find randomly BOLDING words to be ANNOYING?

